# Info on Arabian Ranches



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Looking for info on AR. I've been looking at the Gazelle development or the Alma Townhouse as a possible place to relocate to. Can someone give me any pointers at which one maybe the best and why. I'm looking at a 3 B/R Villa. I know it is only 20-30 minutes from my place of work so distance shouldn't be a major problem (I hope). Looking on the www I should be able to get a property for 200,000 - 220,000 is this a fair reflection of what the properties are going for. PS: I like a bit of a garden
Any help very much appreciated. Out in 10 days time for a look round.
Thanks: Spur


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Any help on this one guys.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm moving there next week, so may be able to give you some info then.

There is the Jumeirah English Speaking School right at the entrance, there is a little shopping complex too, with things like Burger King, Pizza Hut, opticians, bookshop, pharmacy, supermarket, mobile phone shop, Lloyds TSB etc


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks OG
I fly in on the 10th for 5 days for a look round. AR is one of the places I intend looking at so if you have any info that might be of assistance it would be appreciated. Have you been out before to look at AR or are you going in 'blind'. What scheme would you recomend.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Not trying to throw rain on your sunny day, but I've heard that some people just got in other parts of AR and they were lucky to do so because places are difficult to obtain. Price wise you might be cutting it close. Get things locked in quickly if you can.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I met the real estate agent out there, but I had had a look (so to speak) over the web.

I'm moving into Alreem 2, and somehow managed to get a furnished place.


----------

